# Chọn sữa nhật cho trẻ bị táo bón mẹ nên tham khảo



## Luan96 (3/10/19)

Lựa chọn sữa cho bé là cả một quá trình tìm hiểu, cân nhắc rất nhiều. Làm mẹ lần đầu còn nhiều khó khăn hơn nữa vì không biết phải hỏi ai, không biết nghe theo ai cho đúng vì có quá nhiều lời khuyên được chia sẻ. Để em kể hành trình tìm ra được một loại sữa nhật bản, nhập khẩu chất lượng phù hợp thể trạng trẻ Việt Nam cho các mẹ tham khảo nhé.

*1. Vì sao trẻ thường hay táo bón?*
Hành trình chăm con thực sự có nhiều lúc gặp khó khăn, vất vả. Có mẹ nuôi con nhàn tênh mà con vẫn bụ bẫm, nhưng em thì hoàn toàn ngược lại. Ngay từ khi mang bầu bé thứ nhất em đã bắt đầu tìm hiểu về cách chăm sóc trẻ nhỏ và những bệnh thường gặp ở bé. Tuy nhiên, dù đã có cả mớ kiến thức trong tay nhưng vẫn rất bỡ ngỡ trong quá trình chăm con nhất là khi bé gặp các triệu chứng rối loạn tiêu hóa như: táo bón, tiêu chảy, nôn trớ, đau bụng…

Qua đọc báo, nghiên cứu một số thông tin về nuôi con kiểu Nhật, chia sẻ của bạn bè và bác sĩ, em được biết nếu hệ tiêu hoá của con khoẻ mạnh, hết táo bón sẽ tạo bước nền tảng giúp bé hấp thu dưỡng chất tốt, không gặp các vấn đề về tiêu hoá như: khó tiêu, đau bụng, táo bón, nôn trớ, tiêu chảy…Những nguyên nhân thường gây táo bón ở trẻ là do mẹ áp dụng chế độ dinh dưỡng chưa phù hợp, trẻ ít chịu ăn rau củ, ít chịu uống nước, hay do thay đổi môi trường sinh hoạt của con, trẻ bắt đầu đi học nhà trẻ…Một trong số các phương pháp giúp hệ tiêu hoá bé khoẻ mạnh, ngăn ngừa táo bón chính là cung cấp cho bé nguồn dinh dưỡng được bổ sung nhiều chất xơ như sữa giàu chất xơ và các loại đạm dễ hấp thu. Biết được điều đó, em cũng áp dụng chế độ ăn và lựa chọn các sản phẩm dinh dưỡng bổ sung, các dòng sữa ngoại thật cẩn thận để con hết táo bón, khoẻ mạnh, hấp thu trọn vẹn hơn.






_Áp lực lần đầu làm mẹ, những mệt mỏi và vất vả khi chăm con._​
Nhìn con nhỏ bé, chiều cao thấp hơn so với các bạn cùng lứa mà em đau thắt, bà nội thì cứ mắng em không biết nuôi con, áp lực kinh khủng luôn các mẹ ạ. Em đi hỏi han khắp nơi, được nhiều mẹ chia sẻ về phương pháp chăm con kiểu Nhật, làm sao để con tăng cân đều, khỏe mạnh và thông minh. Em bắt đầu đi tìm dòng sữa mát để cải thiện tình trạng táo bón của con, giúp con tăng cân, hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, đồng thời cũng bổ sung được DHA, Vitamin cần thiết cho con khôn lớn mỗi ngày.

Em còn nghe tư vấn thêm từ chuyên gia dinh dưỡng và tìm được một loại sữa Nhật – dòng “sữa mát” phù hợp cho con và đáp ứng đủ các tiêu chuẩn về chọn sữa, giúp em mở ra cánh cửa thần kì chăm con hết táo bón, cải thiện tiêu hóa hấp thu tốt

Để chọn được loại sữa tốt, phù hợp với trẻ các mẹ nên quan tâm đến các yếu tố dưới đây khi tìm mua sữa:

● Nguồn gốc sản phẩm rõ ràng: Đây là yếu tố quan trọng đầu tiên các mẹ cần quan tâm vì hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại sữa giả, sữa nhái. Sữa có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng sẽ được đảm bảo về chất lượng, an toàn vệ sinh thực phẩm và thành phần dinh dưỡng phù hợp cho trẻ nhỏ.

● Chọn vị sữa: Các mẹ nên ưu tiên chọn dòng sữa không thêm đường, không thêm hương vị. Vị thanh mát tự nhiên sẽ giúp bé yêu thích khi uống và tốt cho bé. Nếu chọn các dòng sữa ngọt khiến con quen với vị ngọt, dùng lâu ngày bé sẽ có khả năng béo phì trong tương lai.

● Thành phần dinh dưỡng: Hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ những năm đầu đời còn rất non yếu nên khi chọn sữa các mẹ cần chú ý đến thành phần dinh dưỡng. Cơ thể bé cần một hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, tăng khả năng hấp thu các dưỡng chất cần thiết giúp con tăng cân đều, phát triển trí não và thể chất. Các sản phẩm sữa mát, giàu dinh dưỡng sẽ rất tốt cho bé.

● Chọn sữa dựa vào bệnh lý của trẻ: Đối với trẻ thường xuyên bị táo bón thì mẹ nên chọn các dòng sữa, thực phẩm giàu chất xơ GOS thúc đẩy sự phát triển của vi khuẩn có lợi trong đường ruột, cải thiện tiêu hóa và làm mềm – ngăn ngừa táo bón, ít Beta lactoglobulin là protein có chủ yếu trong sữa bò gây khó tiêu ở trẻ, các sản phẩm sữa mát sẽ giúp bé có hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, cải thiện hấp thu tốt hơn

*2. WAKODO NUTIFOOD – dinh dưỡng chuẩn mực Nhật Bản cho bé được nhiều mẹ tin dùng*
WAKODO là một trong những thương hiệu uy tín tại Nhật Bản về các dòng sản phẩm sữa và thực phẩm dành cho trẻ em được nhiều mẹ Nhật tin dùng. Wakodo NutiFood nhập khẩu nguyên lon từ Nhật Bản được bổ sung các thành phần, dưỡng chất cần thiết phù hợp với thể trạng trẻ em Việt Nam như: Sắt, Canxi, Kẽm, Vitamin nhóm B, I ốt giúp phát triển chiều cao, tăng cường sức đề kháng với các loại Vitamin nhóm A, C, E, giàu DHA để phát triển não bộ và thị giác. Đặc biệt sữa giúp hệ tiêu hóa luôn khỏe mạnh nhờ bổ sung chất xơ GOS, giảm protein beta lactoglobulin gây khó tiêu có chủ yếu trong sữa bò.

*3. Ưu điểm nổi bật của sữa Nhật Bản Wakodo NutiFood cho bé*
● Tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ
Giảm beta-lactoglobulin: beta-lactoglobulin là protein có chủ yếu trong sữa bò gây ra tình trạng khó tiêu ở trẻ. Việc áp dụng công nghệ Nhật thủy phân đạm, giảm beta-lactoglobulin đã đưa WAKODO NUTIFOOD trở thành sản phẩm giúp hệ tiêu hóa của bé luôn khỏe mạnh và hấp thu dinh dưỡng tốt hơn.

Bổ sung chất xơ GOS: Chất xơ có nhiệm vụ thúc đẩy các loại vi khuẩn có lợi trong đường ruột của trẻ phát triển và ức chế các loại vi khuẩn có hại. GOS là thành phần chính của Galactosyl lactose, là chất xơ có hoạt tính bifidus cao nhất giúp làm mềm phân ngăn ngừa táo bón hiệu quả.

● Tăng cường sức đề kháng
Sữa nhật - Wakodo NutiFood được bổ sung thêm các loại vitamin nhóm A, E, C giúp trẻ hạn chế ốm vặt, tăng cường sức đề kháng cho trẻ, để bắt kịp đà tăng trưởng cả về thể chất và trí tuệ.

● Sữa dễ hòa tan, dễ hấp thu
Sữa Wakodo NutiFood được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại của Nhật, áp dụng phương pháp thủy phân đạm nên rất dễ hòa tan, giúp bé hấp thu và tiêu hóa tốt hơn. Nhờ công thức hòa tan nhanh chóng các mẹ có thể dễ dàng pha ở mọi nhiệt độ, thêm vào các món ăn hay sinh tố giúp bé hào hứng ăn uống hơn.

● Phát triển trí tuệ và thị giác
Không chỉ bổ sung chất xơ giúp tiêu hóa tốt, Wakodo NutiFood còn giúp bé phát triển trí não thị giác nhờ tăng cường bổ sung DHA từ dầu cá. Bé thông minh hơn, mắt sáng hơn. Chính điều này khiến em an tâm khi lựa chọn Wakodo NutiFood cho con.

● Sử dụng nguyên liệu tự nhiên
Wakodo NutiFood được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ khép kín chuẩn Nhật, giữ được hương vị tự nhiên, không đường, không hương liệu, giúp bé yêu thích khi uống và tránh được các tình trạng sâu răng do sữa gây ra.

● Sản xuất tại Nhật Bản nhập khẩu nguyên lon về Việt Nam
Sữa Nhật Wakodo NutiFood được sản xuất trực tiếp tại Tochigi – nhà máy của tập đoàn Asahi, Nhật Bản. Quy trình khép kín và được giám sát chặt chẽ từ khâu nhập nguyên liệu đến khi thành phẩm nên được đảm bảo về chất lượng và vấn đề vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm.






_Wakodo NutiFood GunGun giúp hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, không lo táo bón_​WAKODO NUTIFOOD là loại sữa chất lượng cho trẻ táo bón nhờ được bổ sung lượng chất xơ phù hợp với thể trạng trẻ em Việt Nam. Ngoài việc giúp hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, sữa WAKODO còn được bổ sung các dưỡng chất cần thiết để phát triển não bộ như: DHA, phát triển chiều cao như: Canxi, Sắt, Kẽm,...

Sau hơn 3 tháng dùng thử sữa WAKODO, bé nhà em đã tăng cân đều hơn, ăn ngon hơn, ít bị bệnh hơn, cũng ít khi bị táo bón, rối loạn tiêu hóa.

Với sữa WAKODO các mẹ sẽ không còn nỗi lo con nhẹ cân, thấp còi, trí tuệ kém phát triển, bị táo bón hay hệ tiêu hóa kém hấp thu, sức đề kháng yếu. WAKODO NUTIFOOD là sản phẩm em đã, đang và sẽ tiếp tục cho con sử dụng trong những năm tiếp theo.


----------

